# micro marring



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

Hi All
just polished my porsche paint black metallic so very un-forgiving.
Looks good but under direct sunlight but has left micro marring. All done with a DAS 6 Pro and menzerna FG 400 and then SF 4500.
Whats the answer to removing the marring should I go over it again with the SF 4500. 
Cheers any help is appreicate.


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Difficult to answer without seeing the problem. Which pads did you use?
It is possible that the last step is unable to remove the marring from the first step. In that case you need to adjust the last step (harder pad) or introduce a third intermediate step.

It is also possible that the last step introduces the marring as you already suggested. Maybe the polish needs to be worked longer (Menzerna needs longer polishing sets). 

Other possibility is that the marring is introduced by the towel when removing the polish.


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

Hi Cheers
I have used Menzerna cutting pad with the FG 400 and a menzerna finishing pad with the sf 4500.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

will be the menz finishing pad its not the softest and porsche paint tends to be on the soft side so does need a nice finishing set


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Is the finishing pad of Menzerna really soft? In Germany, many detailers who use Menzerna recommend finishing with a polishing or even cutting pad to make sure the polsih breaks down better. Especially on a DA, it is often hard to break down the Menzerna polish. Just try a polishing pad on SF4500. Do you have other polishes at hand?


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

I have some menzerna PF 2500.
There is some conflicting advice there. 
Not sure if I need a softer or harder finishing pad.?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Softer
Watch you speed and technique as well it can be introduced by edging the pad.
And after cutting ALL paint should have a finishing set ( or jewelling stage to remove things like this. ) even more so on met blacks than silvers


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

I disagree, you don't know for sure he needs a softer pad. From compounding with a hard pad to a finishing polish with a soft pad is a big step.

I never experienced marring while finishing with a polishing pad on Porsche paint. However, I Always use a dedicated finishing polish. But like AllenF said, technique is often the key.

Just try  My first try would be working the polish longer, more pressure in the beginning and then release pressure when the polish goes clear. And maybe use a firmer pad like I said before.


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

So go over it again with the SF 4500 with a finishing pad.
Would you suggest speed 4 on the DA. 
I have been starting on speed 2 building up the speed to 6 then slowing it down to 2 for the final pass.
If this does not improve things try the cutting pad with the SF. ?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is your pad clean plus the cloth you are using for final buff off.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Another one i for got to ask you is which pad are you using plus the sets and work time and pressure and work area you are working on.
Has the panel been wiped down with full ipa or eraser after the work.


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

yes pads are new and only been used once. Then they have been given a good wash,
I will make sure my micro fibre towels have been in the washer before my next attempt.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is it all over the car or just on one panel that needs rectifying, if so on one panel how was the finishing pad behaving with the polish notice any differences.


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

No I did not use IPA wipes.
Just wiped the panel with a microfiber cloth after each polish.
I used the menzerna foam pads white for the cutting and the yellow for the finish if memory serves me correct.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

No problem so you used a cutting pad and polishing pad, the problem could be the polish is not broken down and your technique and speed could do with slowing down, your arm speed movements; I would recommend after polishing and refining to wipe the panel down so your true correction shows whether it's ipa or eraser.
Pus invest in a finishing pad, the one I would recommend will be the lake country crimson hydro tech pad for you.


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

It is only visible on the side of the car. When it is in full sun.
It looks great other than that.
The car was in the sun when I polished it and began to get hot. Do you think the polish has dried up to quick.
It was probably only 15 degrees but a bright day.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

If the polish is dry you will know but final finish is quite well lubricated so would not say so, especially at 15 degrees and doing it by DA heat will be less.
I would 100% invest in a ipa or panel wipe so it shows the rue inspection of the micro marring, I will place my bets on the micro marring has come from the pad and not taking your time at the final stage plus the buff off as well at then end, could be 100's of different possibilities but I think it might be the polish not breaking down fully, if you used super finish with that technique the micro marring could have been worser.


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

When you say IPA are they the alcohol wipes you would find in a hospital for example.?


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

Just to update this topic.
I took delivery of the IPA and mixed it 1 to 5 with distilled water.
I used a spray bottle and some clean microfibre cloths. I wiped down the panel in preparation to start polishing again.
To my amazement what I thought was micro marring virtually disappeared. 
It looks like the oils from the menzerna were still on the car that I had freshly waxed.
It just goes to show how important it is to wipe the panels down in between polishing.
I gave it another polish with the menzerna SF 4500 and have got a fantastic finish.
:thumb:


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Kevbmw330 said:


> Just to update this topic.
> I took delivery of the IPA and mixed it 1 to 5 with distilled water.
> I used a spray bottle and some clean microfibre cloths. I wiped down the panel in preparation to start polishing again.
> To my amazement what I thought was micro marring virtually disappeared.
> ...


Every day is a lesson :thumb:

Glad you got it sorted, nice finish


----------

